# Females: What penis size do you prefer?



## TurranMC

NatetheGreat said:


> I have like a 4 or five inch diameter, is that good? LOL


Damn son might as well get your fist up in there too for good measure


----------



## vel

well, checking back on this poll I see that 6-inches are still solidly holding the field


----------



## The Great One

Crystall said:


> Guess that's why they call you Nate the Great! :wink:


Jk, I wanted to see what kind of responses that I would get from this. In all actuality, if I were to take a tape measure and wrap it around the shaft, it comes to about 5 inches in circumference. I have no idea how to convert that to diameter though. It's probably average girth.


----------



## pinkrasputin

NatetheGreat said:


> Jk, I wanted to see what kind of responses that I would get from this. In all actuality, if I were to take a tape measure and wrap it around the shaft, it comes to about 5 inches in circumference. I have no idea how to convert that to diameter though. It's probably average girth.


So is 5 inches flacid? Or erect? And if erect, were you thinking about more than Turran? :tongue:


----------



## The Great One

pinkrasputin said:


> So is 5 inches flacid? Or erect? And if erect, were you thinking about more than Turran? :tongue:


The circumference (the distance around the penis, not length) is 5 inches. And that is erect.


----------



## Quin Sabe

NatetheGreat said:


> The circumference (the distance around the penis, not length) is 5 inches. And that is erect.


Then diameter is 1.5" for 5" circumference and 2" diameter is 6" circumference


----------



## The Great One

Quin Sabe said:


> Then diameter is 1.5" for 5" circumference and 2" diameter is 6" circumference


Is that average? Small? Tell me


----------



## Quin Sabe

NatetheGreat said:


> Is that average? Small? Tell me


well according to my extensive examination of human genitalia (google) compiled into nifty charts the typical circumference is around 5 with a range from 4 to 6.

Or actually go to MrAverage.com(NSFW) that's where the info came from, and interestingly enough they have a "compare yourself graph" that will give you an actual size penis graph using real penises. It definitely gives you perspective on your little guy(or dragon) and it might help the ladies here decide what they like a little bit easier in terms of measurements.


----------



## The Great One

Quin Sabe said:


> well according to my extensive examination of human genitalia (google) compiled into nifty charts the typical circumference is around 5 with a range from 4 to 6.
> 
> Or actually go to MrAverage.com(NSFW) that's where the info came from, and interestingly enough they have a "compare yourself graph" that will give you an actual size penis graph using real penises. It definitely gives you perspective on your little guy(or dragon) and it might help the ladies here decide what they like a little bit easier in terms of measurements.


Oh then I'm average. That's good.


----------



## Unicorntopia

This thread makes me feel like I am skinny dipping...

I am just swimming arround naked enjoying the feeling of the water caressing every inch of me while everyone else is cracking wildly hilarious awkward jokes in the backround slowly taking of clothing peice by peice.:laughing:


----------



## Slider

Glad I found this thread. I've actually been considering growing a new one and now I know the preferred diameters and inches to input into the system. Thanks!


----------



## thefistofreality

A horse and a chicken are playing in a meadow. The horse falls into a hole and is sinking. He calls to the chicken to go and get the farmer to help pull him out to safety. The chicken runs to find the farmer, but the farmer can't be found. So the chicken drives the farmer's BMW 328 back to the mud hole, and ties some rope around the bumper. He then throws the other end of the rope over to the horse and drives forward, saving him from sinking!

A few days later, the chicken and horse are playing in the meadow again and this time the chicken falls into a mud hole. The chicken yells to the horse to go and get some help from the farmer. The horse says, "I think I can stand over the hole!" So the horse stretches over the width of the mud hole and says, "Grab my 'thingy' and pull yourself up..." The chicken does just that, and pulls himself to safety.

The moral of the story? If you're hung like a horse, you don't need a BMW to pick up chicks.

BAHAHAHAHA, I found this on a stoner website and I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Slider

The sad reality is, there are actually women who prefer horses.


----------



## thefistofreality

>.< visuals! D:

I don't see why when there are single attractive men running around just waiting to be sexually harassed.

Just kidding, kinda.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Slider said:


> The sad reality is, there are actually women who prefer horses.


Meh, more than a mouthful is a waste. :dry:


----------



## neptunesky

girth, man, girth! just because it's long, doesn't mean it's going to be fabulous. girth is what it's all about. nice and thick. haha. I feel like such a hornbag...:crazy:


----------



## KrystRay

Yeah, I tend to stick around a bit longer when the sex is really good. And it's usually really good when they're on the bigger and thicker side. Throw some chemistry into that mix and I lose my freakin mind!!


----------



## The Great One

The Great One said:


> Oh then I'm average. That's good.


Actually, I remeasured: I am around 5 to 6 inches erect, and 6 inches around in circumference. I'd say that I have a decent size cock.


----------



## skycloud86

I think if I was in a same sex relationship I wouldn't care about the size of his cock, just like I don't care about the size of a woman's breasts.


----------



## ilphithra

Hmm... this is what me and my GF use... does it count? :crazy:
http://www.extremerestraints.com/strap-ons_36/feeldoe-slim-vibrating_1346.html


----------



## skycloud86

ilphithra said:


> Hmm... this is what me and my GF use... does it count? :crazy:
> Strap Ons - The Vibrating FeelDoe | eXtreme Restraints


If you prefer it, it probably does.


----------



## ilphithra

skycloud86 said:


> If you prefer it, it probably does.


Well, we're both girls so... has to be a little something like that :wink:
And well... it IS 6.5 inches long...:laughing:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

They love my dick.






Not your dick.


----------

